# Steerable Popping Cork Slip Bobber



## BulBob (Oct 29, 2009)

The bullet bobber is a good popping cork and can be slip rigged with bad beads to allow vertical jigging action, determine the depth and set the minimum and maximum lure depth. Shaking the rod tip makes the bullet bobber radiate ripples out on both sides and jigs the lure as it moves sideways. Give it a pop and it reverses direction and changes color. Less casting more popping. 

http://www.bulletbobber.com/sliprig.html










For Bad Bead Bobber Stops visit http://www.bulletbobber.com/bubostbadbe.html










Any questions??? send me an email [email protected] or visit www.bulletbobber.com


----------

